# macbook pro probleme avec boot camp



## MACINDO (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous voila j'ai un gros probleme avec mon MBP 13'unibody .

Voilà j'ai tenté hier installer windows via boot camp et déjà là un souci s'est posé l'intalation repartai chaque fois du début et tros fois de suite ce que j'ai fait j'ai essayé de'interompre l'instalation en faisant "F3" comme indiqué mais la rien à fiare inpossible de arreter l'instatalion et de retirer le cd d'instalation quand tout a coup apres plusieures tentatives et en appuyant plusieures fois de suite le cd d'instation de windows sort enfin miracle, je me dis je vais pouvoir rebooter le MBP via le cd d'instalation et la tous ce passe normalement jusqu'au moment ou il m'invite a séléctionner sur quel emplacement instaler mac os x et la a ma grande surprise il n'y plus qu'un disque disponible avec le nom BOOT CAMP et en plus celui ne peut pas prendre d'instalation puisqu'il m'indique que ce disque est plein ...

Je m'en remets donc a vous ... pour vos reponse conseil...

Merci d'avance.


Macindo


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2009)

tu parles de quel windows ?

Si c'est Seven,il n'est pas encore prit en charge par bootcamp...


----------



## MACINDO (22 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> tu parles de quel windows ?
> 
> Si c'est Seven,il n'est pas encore prit en charge par bootcamp...


 

non c'est windows XP...


----------

